# super kamagra in the uk?



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

if not in the uk, are there any legit sites which sell these?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Unbelievable Jeff.........oh sorry misread it.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

you fvcker


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I always get my perk me up pills from ebay, found under 'blue pills' i swear they work just as well as viagra does, i just find the blue pills take a little longer to kick in but when they do then its game time!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

when you say super kamagra do you mean 100mg sildenafil + 60 mg depayetine ? if so yes you can get it in the uk


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

lol the prem ejac **** is crap anyway. rub some coke on your helmet to numb it lol


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Test prop works betta defo


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

vetran said:


> when you say super kamagra do you mean 100mg sildenafil + 60 mg depayetine ? if so yes you can get it in the uk


theyre the puppies


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hp sell 'erectem' 50mg sildenafil 30mg dapoxetine.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> I always get my perk me up pills from ebay, found under 'blue pills' i swear they work just as well as viagra does, i just find the blue pills take a little longer to kick in but when they do then its game time!


there is a shop at home selling 'blue pills' like a triangle shape? £1 for a pack not sure how many is in a pack, shops called savers!


----------



## Edinburgh1971 (Jul 31, 2013)

Kamagra give me a blinging sore head. Viagra do not. Viagra are becoming easier to get hold of and the price has been reduced.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Adair55 said:
 

> Sorry i dont have much info. about this one.


Thank you for your valuable contribution


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

kamagrafast worked for me


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I always get my perk me up pills from ebay, found under 'blue pills' i swear they work just as well as viagra does, i just find the blue pills take a little longer to kick in but when they do then its game time!


u got a link mate where u buy them ? Heard there is a few out there that is a rip off


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

rfclee said:


> u got a link mate where u buy them ? Heard there is a few out there that is a rip off


These are the ones i use, i rate them very highly, have had better reactions to these and i have actual cialis. I tried viagra a couple of times too and the onloy difference was these ebay ones took a little longer to kick in and the viagra were much more epxensive.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just a quick reminder, you cant post links to sites that sell prescription only medications guys, nor can you request them. Its pretty clear in the board rules.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

If u are over 25 get cialis off your doctor lol. Or eat healthier food lol. lots of grapefruit, olive, cucumber etc etc... i found this out when in spain the buffet had loads of fresh fruit n veg so id stock up for breakfast and i swear it was far more beneficial than any tablet. unless it was an ecstasy pill haha then you'l be going all day lol


----------

